# Worried I'm An Addict



## Who. Me?

Hi

Thought I should be polite and say hello here.

I've always had a bit of a 'thing' about watches, but I tend to like to wear them, so I don't have any that will ever be heirlooms I'm afraid, although browsing Roy's sale's site, I can see lots that I can afford to wear and I'm glad to see that there are fans of even the cheaper brands here.

My taste in watches is pretty varied. And odd.

Have always liked Heuers, but the one I have is poorly (see post in the Swiss-watch section) and I dream of the day I can afford to buy (and wear) an Omega Seamaster but don't have that kind of cash to 'waste' just yet.

Am considering an Amfibia Orange Scuba as my next buy (I did mention 'odd', didn't I?), but I'm not convinced that they are worth the price.

Anyhow, make of the above what you will, I just thought I'd stop in and say hello.

(And bye.)

Bye

Andy


----------



## DavidH

"cash to 'waste' "

It's not a waste! That is what cash is for









Hello and Welcome Andy


----------



## Roy

Welcome Andy,


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the forum Andy, I`m sure you`ll enjoy yourself here


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome Andy.


----------



## Who. Me?

Thanks everyone, have lurked here for a few months, so I had a feeling I'd feel at home here


----------



## Verkitso

Who. Me? said:


> Thanks everyone, have lurked here for a few months, so I had a feeling I'd feel at home here


Hey Andy

I'm also a reformed lurker, and it's taking all my self control not to keep adding to my budding collection, so be warned...!

V


----------



## pg tips

AH that's a shame, I managed to get an example of the first watch I can remember having, but they are a lot more common


----------



## Verkitso

Blimey, I used to have one of those too..!


----------



## pg tips

reply above in the wrong thread









Welcome Andy


----------



## Verkitso

pg tips said:


> replied in the wrong thread


Ah well, nice to see the Timex anyway!


----------



## mattjg01

Welcome Andy. Sure that post count will rocket


----------



## Mrcrowley

Hi Andy.

Spend wisely - thats all I can say from experience.


----------



## mycroft

None of us get it right all the time though, do we Paul?! I've just sold a watch I've owned for about 6 months and I never even put the damn thing on once







.

Welcome Andy!

*Simon*


----------



## dowsing

_*Welcome Andy*_


----------



## jaslfc5

hi andy,

i know exactly what you mean ,ive only been on this forum for a month and so far have bought 3 vostoks and a georgous orange monster off another forum member.

the time i know spend on looking at watches and debating on which one to get next is consuming most of my spare time and spare cash .

but its interesting and as long as you dont start blowing money you dont have noone gets hurt and you end up with lots of lovely watches cool huh.


----------



## Sparky

Welcome to the forum!!

It's easily done. This time last year I only had one watch - a Seiko Chronograph.

Now I have well over 20 (and counting!)

Regards

Mark


----------

